# Sun, Fun, and a Frisbee!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's sunny and 70 here. Absolutely gorgeous day! So let Brody chase a frisbee which he absolutely LOVES to do! My arm is worn out, he's like the energizer bunny. LOL! Thought I'd share the pics ....


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

He is just so handsome, and has the best teeth I've ever seen ! LOL. I love that his frisbee is pink and green (my sorority colors!!)! Lucky day for you both. It's snowing here again!  I would do anything to have 70 degrees and sunny. At least he'll sleep well tonight!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Pretty, pretty boy! I hope he cannot read. Just tell him that I said hunky and handsome. Sorry, but he really is just beautiful!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

He looks looks fabulous and that he had a wonderful day in the sunshine. You are a wonderful mom Tracy playing frisbie with you boy!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

he is such a cutie.... I sure will be glad when it gets WAAAAARMMMM here....*shiver*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rms3402 said:


> He is just so handsome, and has the best teeth I've ever seen ! LOL. I love that his frisbee is pink and green (my sorority colors!!)! Lucky day for you both. It's snowing here again!  I would do anything to have 70 degrees and sunny. At least he'll sleep well tonight!


Thanks Rachel. Yeah, he's got some pretty good chompers there. LOL! 



jesuschick said:


> Pretty, pretty boy! I hope he cannot read. Just tell him that I said hunky and handsome. Sorry, but he really is just beautiful!!


Karen, how sweet of you to say! That's OK. I call him a pretty boy too. 



lynx8456 said:


> He looks looks fabulous and that he had a wonderful day in the sunshine. You are a wonderful mom Tracy playing frisbie with you boy!


Thank you Laura! It was nice to be outside after this long winter. 



jan896 said:


> he is such a cutie.... I sure will be glad when it gets WAAAAARMMMM here....*shiver*


I'll send this sunshine your way Jan! Oh, and I think the siggy you have now with the rain is the cutest!! Love it.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Tracy he is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! 
I love his little paws. Lol! The third pic is my favorite. He looks so frisky! What a cutie! I would love to get my hands on him!!! XoXoXo!!!!!!

His coat is stunning!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Tracy he is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!
> I love his little paws. Lol! The third pic is my favorite. He looks so frisky! What a cutie! I would love to get my hands on him!!! XoXoXo!!!!!!
> 
> His coat is stunning!


Awwwwww thanks Lisa! You're so sweet. I love his little paws too.  And frisky describes him for sure. He hasn't had a bath in months and was rolling around in the grass. LOL!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Aww Brody is very cute. Looks like he's having a lot of fun. We're so jealous. We only got 53 degrees here. Hope we'll get warm sunny weather soon. Smeagol can't wait to go and play outside.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just loveeeee Brody, he is so handsome. I wish we had some sunshine here, can't remember when I seen it last.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

What a GORGEOUS boy!!!so muscular and sooo shiney


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

so handsome...love the way he stands.....now I need MoJie to be on a diet again after seeing these pics..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

efinishya said:


> Aww Brody is very cute. Looks like he's having a lot of fun. We're so jealous. We only got 53 degrees here. Hope we'll get warm sunny weather soon. Smeagol can't wait to go and play outside.


I hope you get some nice weather soon! It was so warm that Brody was actually panting a little after running after his frisbee. 



Zoey's Mom said:


> I just loveeeee Brody, he is so handsome. I wish we had some sunshine here, can't remember when I seen it last.


Thanks Kay! Yeah it's been a long winter hasn't it! Spring is surely on the way though! 



2Cheese said:


> What a GORGEOUS boy!!!so muscular and sooo shiney


Oh thanks! Yes, he's pretty athletic. Always running and jumping and on the move. 



N*T*M*4U said:


> so handsome...love the way he stands.....now I need MoJie to be on a diet again after seeing these pics..


ha ha Moni! Mojie is lookin' awesome! Brody just has that thinner, leaner body type.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww I just love Brody, Tracy!! He's such a beautiful chi. I love how much he loves to play, so cute. I'm glad you had such a nice day and that you and Brody enjoyed it.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww looks like he had a lot of fun!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

foggy said:


> Aww I just love Brody, Tracy!! He's such a beautiful chi. I love how much he loves to play, so cute. I'm glad you had such a nice day and that you and Brody enjoyed it.


Thanks so much Paula. He would play all day if he had the chance. 



Adrienne said:


> aww looks like he had a lot of fun!!


Thanks Adrienne! Yes, he sure did enjoy himself! Crazy boy.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi brody has such a strenth to his build and his markings are close to perfect he looks great in his fun and your workout


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

great pics. his gorgeous x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila was sitting on my lap as i was looking at these and there's a little puddle of drool on the desk now!!  lol
He's so handsome! Looks like fun


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi brody has such a strenth to his build and his markings are close to perfect he looks great in his fun and your workout


Thanks Sheila! He's pretty muscular for a little guy. I'm sure it's due to his playful personality. He's a rough and tumble kinda boy and ALL boy, that's for sure. 



*Princess* said:


> great pics. his gorgeous x


Thank you so much!



cherper said:


> Leila was sitting on my lap as i was looking at these and there's a little puddle of drool on the desk now!!  lol
> He's so handsome! Looks like fun


Oh Leila! So cute. I'm sure he and Leila would have a blast since they both like to play so much.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hehe, Brody..one of my faves!! Always great to see Brody pics :love2:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OH Brody you handsome little devil. So proud with that frisbie!!!! He is always so shiny. Love him.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He really is awesome, Tracy. So healthy and strong looking. His frisbee, on the other hand, appears to have had better days


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Hehe, Brody..one of my faves!! Always great to see Brody pics :love2:


Thanks Crystal! 



pam6400 said:


> OH Brody you handsome little devil. So proud with that frisbie!!!! He is always so shiny. Love him.


Thank you Pam. If it's a toy, he's playing with it.  



flippedstars said:


> He really is awesome, Tracy. So healthy and strong looking. His frisbee, on the other hand, appears to have had better days


Kristi - I know! That frisbee is old and tattered. He has a brand new one but he doesn't want it! He only wants the old cruddy one that's falling apart. I got the new one out and threw it and he wouldn't even pick it up! Just kept looking around desperately for the old worn out one! Duh!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Beautiful pictures and Brody looks as of he is having a blast!


----------

